# OTC any bull trail cam pic’s



## goosefreak

I love any bull units! It’s taken several years and lots of time and money to learn one particular area but, it’s paid off in the past and I only see it getting better.

Here are a few pictures I got off my cameras so far. Iv got 6 cameras set and have been soaking for 3 weeks now. Iv got 8 more cameras I have yet to set and regretfully I probably won’t. Not enough time and I got a late start this year anyways!

Hope I can get on them to make a shot this year! 2 more weeks!!


----------



## goosefreak

I think I fixed the pictures


----------



## johnnycake

When I try to open them they only show up the top third--- just enough to see antler tips!


----------



## goosefreak

fixed..


----------



## taxidermist

My favorite bull is the BIG 5 in the night time pic. Looooong 3rds. I've always been a sucker for big 5 point bulls.


----------



## Ray

hmmm.... Let's become friends.


----------



## KineKilla

You don’t need more cameras. What you need is another hunting partner...ie me.


----------



## ridgetop

Very nice. I have eight cameras out myself(four more than last year) and I was not prepared for how much time it takes to check them all and then sort through thousands of scenery pictures to find the animals amongst them.


----------



## 3arabians

That big 5 is a special bull. I hope you get him!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## goosefreak

ridgetop said:


> Very nice. I have eight cameras out myself(four more than last year) and I was not prepared for how much time it takes to check them all and then sort through thousands of scenery pictures to find the animals amongst them.


I think its harder to set them. If we set more than 8 cameras we have to split up. I'v got an adapter I can download the ones I want right to my phone, then I carry extra SD cards if I want to be quick about it, I'll just switch them out.


----------



## goosefreak

3arabians said:


> That big 5 is a special bull. I hope you get him!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


This particular bull keeps clouding out my mind.
I think im going to hunt for him exclusively. Something keeps telling me I need to hold out for this one.

He's is a very impressive 5


----------



## AF CYN

Great bulls. Good luck. I hope you get one!


----------



## american_jackal

goosefreak, you have done what very few have ever been able to. If I were you, I would be very tight lipped. Congrats on turning these bulls up, and if you ever need help on a packout, Im your man


----------



## goosefreak

american_jackal said:


> goosefreak, you have done what very few have ever been able to. If I were you, I would be very tight lipped. Congrats on turning these bulls up, and if you ever need help on a packout, Im your man


Oh, believe me. If anyone is tight lipped it's ol goosefreak! I've hunted this area for 10+ years and over that time me and my buddy have killed some spikes, and some rag horns and a small 5. Unfortunately over that time period we have lost a bull or 2 that would break the 300+ mark. Makes me sick but, it happens...

It's taken several years to learn how these elk behave in this area but, we have got it figured. They don't really come into mineral licks that we set out although they will get into them when passing by, aside from 2 seeps up there, all the elk just wander around. There are several dense areas in there and these elk move from one to the next in a circle. Hunting those particular travel routes are going to start paying off a little more in the years to come..


----------



## moabxjeeper

Beautiful bulls! Any bull at all on a general tag is a trophy. Finding that big 5 and taking him home would be the story of a lifetime. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## goosefreak

After staring at these trail cam pic's, particularly this big 5x and having conversed about him over and over, it seems like the right thing to do to call him "big 5"

so, this hunt I will be focusing on big 5. However, if I come across one of the 6x's on my camera I will without a doubt run an arrow through one..............<<--O/


----------



## Moose_2020

Nothing tops the "Secret Spot" Well done.


----------



## goosefreak

Moose_2020 said:


> Nothing tops the "Secret Spot" Well done.


That's from 2 seasons ago!


----------



## goosefreak

A couple from last year. Got a bunch more but, I need to edit them..


----------



## tmitty

Sweet bulls, how did the last 2 seasons go?


----------



## pollo70

Nice Bulls!


----------



## goosefreak

tmitty said:


> Sweet bulls, how did the last 2 seasons go?


Sept 2019
Biggest 4x4 Iv ever seen. I thought he was a 5x5 until half way through skinning him I noticed he was a 4..


----------



## tmitty

Wow, that's an interesting bull. Nice!


----------



## rtockstein

Congrats on finding and working that spot. Your pictures are AMAZING!!! I've been considering getting a few cameras this year to put out in the spot I hunted last year, but I don't want them stolen. The spot I found is definitely accessible by others and while it's not the ideal far into the backcountry spot I want to hunt, I think it's definitely a special place considering the amount of sign and bulls I found.

Since you've been hunting that area for 10+ years, have you noticed whether your hunting activity and kills affect the bulls using that area?

Last year was my first year hunting elk... I put in a TON of time and effort and also got lucky of course. I ended up arrowing a 4x5. In that area, I found a lot of sign, saw quite a few cows but not in large groups, and at least 2 spikes and one branched bull other than the one I shot. The other branched bull was a 5x5 or 6x6 that jumped up from a bed after my bull bolted. I was on a superb trail they were using to get to their beds and it looked like they'd been using it for a quite a few years. I was intending to just sit near the trail hoping they'd pass by in the middle of the day to get to or leave their beds and I happened to stalk to within range of a bull that was already bedded down near there. 

I was considering going elsewhere this year to give that area a chance to "cool off". I spent about 24 hours tracking and then getting that bull out by myself, so I've been a bit worried that I got too much of my scent scattered near their bedding area and they may not by as likely to use it this year. Then again, I'm sure that whole area is just loaded with rifle hunters every year, so it may not have made any difference for this year. This is where I wanted to get some cameras put up so I can see if they're still using it. 

Also, it's my wife's first year ever hunting, so I thought it would be awesome to be able to have her archery hunt that spot this year, if I didn't blow them all out of there last year.

Thoughts?

And what type of Moultrie cameras are you using? I haven't bought any yet, but was hoping I could find a decent quality camera for $50-65 max. Your pictures look pretty solid.


----------



## goosefreak

rtockstein said:


> Congrats on finding and working that spot. Your pictures are AMAZING!!! I've been considering getting a few cameras this year to put out in the spot I hunted last year, but I don't want them stolen. The spot I found is definitely accessible by others and while it's not the ideal far into the backcountry spot I want to hunt, I think it's definitely a special place considering the amount of sign and bulls I found.
> 
> Since you've been hunting that area for 10+ years, have you noticed whether your hunting activity and kills affect the bulls using that area?
> 
> Last year was my first year hunting elk... I put in a TON of time and effort and also got lucky of course. I ended up arrowing a 4x5. In that area, I found a lot of sign, saw quite a few cows but not in large groups, and at least 2 spikes and one branched bull other than the one I shot. The other branched bull was a 5x5 or 6x6 that jumped up from a bed after my bull bolted. I was on a superb trail they were using to get to their beds and it looked like they'd been using it for a quite a few years. I was intending to just sit near the trail hoping they'd pass by in the middle of the day to get to or leave their beds and I happened to stalk to within range of a bull that was already bedded down near there.
> 
> I was considering going elsewhere this year to give that area a chance to "cool off". I spent about 24 hours tracking and then getting that bull out by myself, so I've been a bit worried that I got too much of my scent scattered near their bedding area and they may not by as likely to use it this year. Then again, I'm sure that whole area is just loaded with rifle hunters every year, so it may not have made any difference for this year. This is where I wanted to get some cameras put up so I can see if they're still using it.
> 
> Also, it's my wife's first year ever hunting, so I thought it would be awesome to be able to have her archery hunt that spot this year, if I didn't blow them all out of there last year.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> And what type of Moultrie cameras are you using? I haven't bought any yet, but was hoping I could find a decent quality camera for $50-65 max. Your pictures look pretty solid.


We're you on the north or south slope?

The elk will still be around in the same area. Your sent will only push them for a day. There are other factors that are more likely to have a long term effect on elk like drought, predators, etc..

My cameras are the A30i...I spent about $70 on each.


----------



## goosefreak

Trail Camera pictures in the GS Any Bull Unit 2020!
Im focusing on Bears this year since I have a tag for the same area that I hunt elk in the GS unit. I'll get an elk tag as usual but, wont hunt elk until I kill my bear. Besides, I still have an AZ elk tag to fill.

Nevertheless, I always run at least 1 or 2 cameras to see whats out there this year! here are my first pic's of 2020.


----------



## goosefreak

And here are a couple more (2020) They came in to investigate my bear bait crib


----------



## Brettski7

goosefreak said:


> Trail Camera pictures in the GS Any Bull Unit 2020!
> Im focusing on Bears this year since I have a tag for the same area that I hunt elk in the GS unit. I'll get an elk tag as usual but, wont hunt elk until I kill my bear. Besides, I still have an AZ elk tag to fill.
> 
> Nevertheless, I always run at least 1 or 2 cameras to see whats out there this year! here are my first pic's of 2020.


Nice I'd shoot any of those. Being first elk and all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MooseMeat

What? No tantrums or toddler fits on here cuz someone else is watching the same piece of public land you are? Why aren’t you trying to figure out their identity using this platform? Or are you trying to maintain your perfect sportsmanlike appearance on here still?


----------



## goosefreak

MooseMeat said:


> What? No tantrums or toddler fits on here cuz someone else is watching the same piece of public land you are? Why aren't you trying to figure out their identity using this platform? Or are you trying to maintain your perfect sportsmanlike appearance on here still?


Easy Shaun, I didn't throw a tantrum. All your followers were accusing me of things that were un true. I simply gave back some of their own medicine..


----------



## goosefreak

Iv pissed and moaned enough on the UWN, you know that, trolls gonna troll..


----------



## silentstalker

If I were you I would shoot one of those bulls then set a stand over the carcass. No better bait in the fall then an elk carcass.


----------



## wyogoob

Great bulls, thanks for posting!


----------

